# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Ms O/Fitness O results

## primodonna

Ltwt and overall: Juliette Bergman
Hvywt: Iris Kyle

Ltwt 2nd: Andrulla Blanchette
Ltwt 3rd: Dayana Cadeau


Hvywt 2nd: Vicki Gates
Hvwt 3rd: Yaxeni Oriquen

Fitness O winner: Susie Curry
2nd: Jenny Worth
3rd: Kelly Ryan 
4th: Adela Friedmansky
5th: Timea Majorova

----------


## Pete235

Holy shit!! Maybe Juliette won because she had all the judges in her pocket....up until this year that is how she made her living...as an IFBB judge  :Smilie:  What do you say Primo...do you agree with the results?

----------


## fitgirl943

When I saw that Bergman won, and overall at that, I thought "Hmm that's typical." I'm not belittling her win, but she's been away forever and bam she wins overall. 

Primo what do you think of the placings? I heard you were there.

----------


## primodonna

It is quite suspect that she wins after all this time...so much for paying your dues...although maybe she just paid her dues as a judge.

Iris Kyle had some insane conditioning...Valentina looked unbelievable...but i think i said this somewhere else...she was just too small compared to everyone else...although last year wasn't much different (with her physique)...the difference is that the top 3 (vicki, yaxeni and iris) this year came in with a little less muscle, and a bit better conditioning and she (valentina) couldn't be compared to them.

Regardless of that, IMO Valentina has the type of look the judges SAY they are looking for...don't know how she would have fared if she had lost the 1-2# and dropped down to be a ltwt.

----------

